# Joining Plywood side and bottom of a cabinet



## damnHippie (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm in the process of designing/building a sideboard cabinet. A bit in the craftsman style, and has legs and rails. I've run into a design issue: how do I join the side plywood sheet and the bottom plywood sheet where they meet the rail? What do you think?

Classic butt joint with biscuits?









Rabbeted rail with both ply sheets mitered?









Rabbeted rail, with the side ply sheet rabbeted?









Rabbeted rail, with the bottom ply sheet rabbeted?


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I like option 3 or 4. Six of one or a half dozen of the other. They both hide the cut end of the stock, probably stronger and easier to make than 2.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Sliding Dovetail?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I would go with the last option simply because both side and bottom have the full width of the rail rabbet for support


----------



## cmaeda (Sep 1, 2008)

The last option looks to be the strongest.


----------



## gusthehonky (Feb 26, 2008)

4 looks good for bottom, but side also must be taken into account also. What size ply, is there a face frame, fixed shelfs, or other material, aside from top and back to for support and strength?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Option 3…............only I wouldnt rabbet the base to the cabinet, rather let the cabinet sit on top. This way transportation and installation is faster, easier and it does not deter the structural integrity of the piece.

2 cents


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

With plywwod having grain(s) that go in both directions, alternating sheets, why not the good ole Butt Joint?

I have found it to be very strong and good when gluing pieces of ply together.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

#4 will be the strongest joint out of all your designs, but I have to agree with Joe's comment about a simple butt joint.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

My method is to run the plywood all the way to the floor and use the plywood as part of the leg or side. Then add the solid material as a base trim. I think it would give you the same effect visually, then it is just a simple dado. I will draw it up in sketchup and post again.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

here you go:


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tooldad:

Your last design depends on a level floor. 
Good luck finding one.
Go back and read what Roman tomentioned above.
It's a shame to have to flip the cabinets over on the jobsite and start trimming plywood to level the boxes.
Cheers

Bob


----------

